# Newborns and mucous on chest



## starlight2801

My baby was born by c section and from the outset was very chesty and full of mucous. I was told that this is normal for babies born by section.

She is now 11 days old and is still suffering. She has mucous rattling around her chest and inside her nose. It has effected her feeding tonight as she has had to keep unlatching for air as she can't breathe well enough through her nose. She sneezes alot and It's Definately worse at night.

She is 11 days old now and I'm wondering for how much longer this is normal, if it is still normal at all.

I was thinking of calling my GP tomorrow, although LO still isn't registered yet as I'm getting worried about her x


----------



## Bec L

I believe it's quite normal for c section babies but I would contact your GP for some advice hun.


----------



## hmaz

My LO wasn't born by c-section but also had a lot of mucous which he was bringing up for days after he was born. I think his lasted for about a week. If you're worried probably best to get checked by the doctor, always better to put your mind at rest.


----------



## starlight2801

Thanks. I have an appointment for myself today so I'll ask when I'm there.

Is there anything you ladies did to speed things along in terms of clearing things up or did you just have to sit it out? x


----------



## starrybean

Hey chick, my lo was the same (emcs baby) and for the first couple of days after birth she would bring up mucous after a feed which cleared most of it but even now she is wheezy after her milk. I've asked the doctor, mw & other people who all tell me its normal :shrug:

It never affected her feeding though so it's worth checking at the doctors hun :flower:


----------



## starrybean

starlight2801 said:


> Thanks. I have an appointment for myself today so I'll ask when I'm there.
> 
> Is there anything you ladies did to speed things along in terms of clearing things up or did you just have to sit it out? x

When your lo is asleep, try to keep the head end a little elevated (I put a catalogue underneath the head end of her moses basket) I found this helped her sleep. Apart from that, I just sat it out :)


----------



## starlight2801

Thanks starrybean :)

I took her to the doctors today and she basically told me it's normal. Just feel so sorry for the poor little thing but I guess we have to sit this one out x


----------



## Faerie

My DS wasn't born by c-section but he had (has) a lot of mucous. I was told to rinse out his nose with saline solution (you can get it from the pharmacy) before bedtime. I also had him on reflux pillow, which is a wedge pillow, to help him breathe. He's too big and wriggly for the reflux pillow now but I think it helped.

He's 5 months now and still very chesty :(


----------



## sept2010

I rememba when lo was born a few hours later she did an almighty mucousy puke all over her lil hospital crib... I pressed the emergency buzzer as i hadnt a clue why she puked all this gunk.. I thought she was ill but turns out its normal.. She used to sneeze alot n was a lil wheezy again was tld by fam its normal as they need to clear all that water they hav been breathin in n swallowin in the womb!! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

My LO swallowed a lot of it at birth too and after around two weeks it had cleared up

xxx


----------



## jakey1

It's all perfectly normal hun - took a good 2-3 weeks for the twins to get rid of all the mucous on their chests. I remember when DS was a couple of days old he coughed up a blob of brownish blood and I totally freaked. The midwife was due in an hour so I kept the bib with the stain on so I could show her. She said that it was completely normal as they swallow loads of crap when they're in the womb and can swallow blood during the delivery aswell. We were given a saline solution to put up their noses and I put a small cushion at the head-end of the moses basket (underneath the mattress) so that their heads were slightly elevated. We also kept a bowl of boiling hot water nearby (not too close of course) but the steam also really helped.


----------



## starlight2801

Thanks ladies, I feel much better to know it's normal and I'll go get some saline solution in the morning to see if that helps her sleep.

Fingers crossed this will help x


----------

